# Mighty Mite distributor now in Ontario!!!



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to reintroduce myself as your new Mighty Mite distributor in Ontario...

Should you require any assistance with your upcoming build please feel free to contact me for all your supplies or any questions you may have...

Looking forward in talking with some of you in the near future...

Jason


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Jay! 

Thank YOUUUU!!! I am so sick of dealing with Heinl, and Allparts, and don't even mention Stewmac!.. Now that the USA is charging insane duty fees I am in desperate need of a canadian distributor for parts!! 

Also, Did you take a course with Mike McConville? He's a Luthier in Stratford Ontario.. I've taken a few courses with him, and he once mentioned his friend Jay who just got the distributorship for mighty mite in canada.. 

Would that happen to be you?


----------



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Erich,

That would be me...

Whatever you need, just shoot me an email...

I have luthier accounts with Seymour Duncan, EMG, Fender, Mighty Mite, etc...

I usually get bi-weekly orders from the U.S???

If you need pots., caps., pick-guards, cases, cables, etc...they is so much more, too much to list...

I even come across complete guitars every so often...

Anyways, I hope I can be of help in the future...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have a website?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

There is an extensive one in the works...

Right now just shoot me email on what you want and we can take it from there...
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome Jay! 

Talk about a small world! 

I'll send you an email regarding the parts. I look forward to doing business with you.

Cheers! 

Erich 

www.ewguitars.com


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello hello,
I'm lookin for a strat neck...62's,VEE-Shaped, with the LOW raduis 7.25,the 25 scale,21 vintage fretts (thinner) and trussrod adjustement at heel
with no "skunk stripe" and a rosewood board.
Does Mighty Mite has one like that?...If yes how much?
I was about to get one from AllParts..Then way like hey!..Let ask JAY before 
Thanks for your time sir
Peace
Frank


----------



## geeteex69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Good Day Jaaay01, I am not a Negative person, but I have Been in the Musical Instruments for 32 years, you claim to be the new Mighty Mite Canadian distributor, and you have nothing to back your claims, no site, no eBay store.ca, it takes magic tricks to get in touch with you, be a little serious will you. I hope you are more accessible than Might Mite themselves, I sent at least 4 emails for answers to my inquiries , and never got an answer...results, I recently bought bodies from an other supplier...nice way to persue a business venture!!!! Here's A simple question, do you sell direct? and 2 If you Do, How much for a Maple capped/maple neck/amber tinted neck, please get in touch with me at [email protected], I have recently bought a Strat Version of this neck from Greendale Music Works in Wisconsin for 105$ US, I know the exchange rate has increased. So hope to get some news from you shortly, I am in the middle of building a Tele for a customer of mine. Thank you, Johnny, Johnny B. Guitar Workshop


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

geeteex69 said:


> Good Day Jaaay01, I am not a Negative person, but I have Been in the Musical Instruments for 32 years, you claim to be the new Mighty Mite Canadian distributor, and you have nothing to back your claims, no site, no eBay store.ca, it takes magic tricks to get in touch with you, be a little serious will you. I hope you are more accessible than Might Mite themselves, I sent at least 4 emails for answers to my inquiries , and never got an answer...results, I recently bought bodies from an other supplier...nice way to persue a business venture!!!! Here's A simple question, do you sell direct? and 2 If you Do, How much for a Maple capped/maple neck/amber tinted neck, please get in touch with me at [email protected], I have recently bought a Strat Version of this neck from Greendale Music Works in Wisconsin for 105$ US, I know the exchange rate has increased. So hope to get some news from you shortly, I am in the middle of building a Tele for a customer of mine. Thank you, Johnny, Johnny B. Guitar Workshop


SUPER OLD thread you've resurrected. you wont be hearing from that member as they haven't been logged-on in over a year.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey geeteex69, what's your website address?


----------



## geeteex69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Why should I have a Web Site Address, because of my Business, sorry there my friend, it's all done from home, you want to get in touch with me my e-mail address is [email protected], I Don't want to stir shit, but this company has good products (Better and has somewhat standardized their line up ever since being a Fender Under license recognized company. Funnily enough their price have jumped considerably over the past 1 1/2 year. And the customer service is awful, so someone needs to take over the distribution aspect in Canada, while maintaining a decent balance on pricing!!!??


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

geeteex69 said:


> Why should I have a Web Site Address, because of my Business, sorry there my friend, it's all done from home, you want to get in touch with me my e-mail address is [email protected], I Don't want to stir shit, but this company has good products (Better and has somewhat standardized their line up ever since being a Fender Under license recognized company. Funnily enough their price have jumped considerably over the past 1 1/2 year. And the customer service is awful, so someone needs to take over the distribution aspect in Canada, while maintaining a decent balance on pricing!!!??


Dude, what's your angle here?

An unwritten rule with most forums is an introduction and a bit about yourself. 

Not sure if you are stirring stuff up or trying to advertise for yourself. Only paying members are allowed to do that


----------



## geeteex69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Frank, I have assembled many Axes using all kinds of Parts from different manufacturers. The Best Necks are Warmoth, but you'll need to order exactly what you want, and you'll have to dig a little deeper in your pocket. Allparts have a very good units, I purchased one, and I had to adjust it quite more often than I expected. It felt great, I also like mini frets. Although when you handle it it is bigger, but when you play you forget its size, and I love small necks! Mighty Mite have Soft V neck, but it's Maple capped, adjusted at the head, I saw on their site that they are coming with new necks, but till I get some Answers from them, I will not promote their company.


----------



## geeteex69 (Dec 15, 2014)

HEY SCOTTY, THE Only reason I join this site was to get in touch with a Mighty Mite Canadian Distributor , When you Google it, it takes you here, and now I send Inquiry to the "Jaay" in question , and I get no feedback, so you tell me what's wrong, First of all I am in Laval, a Montreal Suburb, I do not advertise, I have a small Guitar workshop that has been running for 24 years, I have assembled guitars for my clientele for quite a while, and with the cost of components going up, you always try to get the best Bang for the Buck, so you have to stay on top of things, There are many guitar components (Necks & Bodies) companies out there, there's a lot of disinformation, And some are way too expensive. And finally why are you even questioning me? Does it really stops you from sleeping at night.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

geeteex69 said:


> HEY SCOTTY, why are you even questioning me? Does it really stops you from sleeping at night.


Because I can, and no need to get smart. 

I asked because your posts radiated a hint of someone trolling or spamming due to your defensive response to a previous poster.The confusing manner of your post did not help, but I will assume hat might be a cultural/language thing. In any case, this forum is full of great people. Probably the best group I've seen on any forum yet, and I am on quite a few. Play nice and be respectful and you will get along.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Play nice and be respectful and you will get along.


:smile-new:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

blam said:


> SUPER OLD thread you've resurrected. you wont be hearing from that member as they haven't been logged-on in over a year.


And even if he did log on, would you reply to a WARM message like that? All I thought was "holy people skills".


----------



## geeteex69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, If you Promote that you are a Rep or Distributor for a Product, or A Company, and you do not respond to Inquiries something is definitely not right, I am not here to play, I am here as a Serious consumer , and by the way I have worked with customers for their musical needs for over 30 years, I do not need someone to tell me how to do so, I have been successful, my customer's satisfaction has prevailed, what are your qualifications??? And by the way, you have started being the snooping watchdog, (and I'm Being Polite here) so is that your thrill? I don't have time to waste with your kind, topic closed, understood!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL

There's a seminar in February covering all aspects of customer service and public image.

Wow, for someone who claims to have been dealing with customers for 30 years......

Meh, that's the internet I suppose.

Oh and for the record, the mods decide when a topic is closed around here.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum geeteex69. You certainly have a novel way of meeting and greeting new people.


----------

